# K1 Visa UK marry USA



## almorah (Oct 1, 2011)

I have a couple of queries or rather as very curious about these.

1) Medical... Is there any knowledge on this site of such medical conditions that absolutely is looked upon as a big NO NO to USA emigration?

2) And how is results of 'your' medical test' presented? Is 'one's' results still remained confidential to only yourself as is the NORM usually with every individuals medical records. OR the results are shared in writing to your 'petitioner' who is requesting for yourself to live and marry them? The latter I find uncomfortable as medical records are strictly confidential only between patient and Doctor.

3) UK Debts..... How does one deal with this before moving over? Or what Is best option? I read somewhere that declare bankruptcy if need be before moving overseas. 

3b) When 'one' moves over to the USA do you get given a brand new, clean credit file?

4) Police check....Again, what MAIN FACTORS of this check is a big NO NO for the USA emigration board? 

5) Money..... Would it be wise to take out all monies from the UK bank account and physically take with you in order to put into an USA bank account once got the go ahead of a visa? (need to keep financial independence or would like to at least)



These questions are in no way in relation to my doubts of an application but rather curious of what and how all of this process works for a K1. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

1.Medical ........ past and continued use of drugs.

2. Medical results are not made known to sponsor

3. UK debts - clear your debts before you leave. The immigration authorities don't care about your UK debts but its the moral thing to do.

3b. When you arrive in the US you will have NO credit history - you start again

4. Record, arrest, conviction of crimes of moral turpitude ie. armed robbery, grievous bodily harm, fraud, child endangerment etc, continued criminal activity.

5. You should not take ALL monies out of UK - it's best to keep a bank account open in the UK.


----------



## almorah (Oct 1, 2011)

Crawford, thank you very much for the brief but absolute clear details. That Is brilliant to know. 
With regards to monies. I was thinking the same thing of keeping my main bank account in the UK for sure. I will be still having monies coming in every month for the unforeseeable future that would help me to keep my independence while living in the USA , if all goes well with the process, although not sure how I can take out monies out of my UK account without being charged. 
I thank you for a very clear reply. many thanks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Medical conditions - did we not have a recent case of several suicide attempts and a non-approval?

Physical/mental disorders with harmful behavior
Communicable disease harmful to the public
Drug abuse and addiction
Lack of required vaccinations

There are waiver options.


----------



## almorah (Oct 1, 2011)

Twostep. That's really bad news of the recent case of the suicidal attempts. I can understand that being frowned upon. 
Communicable disease? Is that with reference to HIV/AIDs/syphilis etc...?
What are the waiver options?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

almorah said:


> Twostep. That's really bad news of the recent case of the suicidal attempts. I can understand that being frowned upon.
> Communicable disease? Is that with reference to HIV/AIDs/syphilis etc...?
> What are the waiver options?


Almorah - are these questions for the sake of curiosity or concern? Curiosity - I am a volunteer not a data base. Concern - then I have some questions. Normally I do no engage in PM but will so.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

almorah said:


> Twostep. That's really bad news of the recent case of the suicidal attempts. I can understand that being frowned upon.
> Communicable disease? Is that with reference to HIV/AIDs/syphilis etc...?
> What are the waiver options?


Think TB ........ there are probably others but I cannot think of them.

HIV/AIDS is not included in communicable diseases.


----------



## almorah (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you Crawford.


----------



## almorah (Oct 1, 2011)

Can anyone tell me. Is a fee included in the initial postage of the K1 petitioner form? Or do await to hear if process shall begin then pay $320 fee? Thanks


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

almorah said:


> Can anyone tell me. Is a fee included in the initial postage of the K1 petitioner form? Or do await to hear if process shall begin then pay $320 fee? Thanks


Hi yes you pay when you submit your initial petition. I think it's $420 and not $320.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Petition for Alien Fiancé(e) | USCIS


----------



## almorah (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you Davis1. It seems that my BF in the USA has indeed mailed the K1 initial filing petition forms without the fee of $320 cheque included inside the envelope. 
Now, what is the worse that can happen from this? I believe he should receive an email notification. I am assuming this will just prolong the process, but additionally, would we have to print off the form again and then this time add the fee or would they just HOLD OUR FORM and ask for the fee to be sent in to them?
We were both thinking the FEE wouldn't be applicable until OUR FORM has been looked at and then if accepted for the process ahead THEN the fee is applicable. Seems we were both incorrect.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Where do you come up with $320 for the fee?


----------



## almorah (Oct 1, 2011)

I read it somewhere on a link. That's the fee or $340.


----------



## almorah (Oct 1, 2011)

Is a fee payable on initial application before application is even processed?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

almorah said:


> Is a fee payable on initial application before application is even processed?


everything is paid up front ..they want they money above everything


----------

